# Lake Run Brown Trout - Lake Michigan



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

I love catching resident brown trout in the rivers/streams here in NW Lower! But pictures of lake run brown trout totally blow my mind! I have been hoping to catch one for years. But the truth is I am just hoping to "luck" into one while steelhead fishing. They just seem to be few and far between down here.

I have been seeing lots of pictures of lake run brown trout coumng out of the streams on the west side on Lake Michigan this fall. Most in WI, but I believe some are from MI streams? If anybody is willing to point me in the right direction I would love to try to actually target them. Obviously not asking about any specific locations or unmentionable streams. But if I could narrow it down to a river system or region that would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck with that. They're not around like they used to be.


I am not trying to be a jerk but I think they are a lot more rare today than they were in the past.

New York state used to get great runs too.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@B.Jarvinen or @Teggs might be willing to point you in the right direction.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> Good luck with that. They're not around like they used to be.
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be a jerk but I think they are a lot more rare today than they were in the past.
> ...


I agree. I used to catch a few in the Grand and the Manistee, even a few in a mentionable even further to the north. Footballs. 

Not so much any more.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

That said, you're not going to catch any by sitting on the couch or by staring at a screen. 

The best advice I can offer is to get out and fish. 

Try to explore a new river and see what's around. 

You might get lucky.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I tried off the beach (Lk MI) a couple nights recently. Nada. 

I really enjoy the lake run Brown Trout - from Lake Superior. 

https://www2.dnr.state.mi.us/fishstock/

Wisconsin stocks them all around its portion of Lake Superior as well. Chequamegon Bay has an ice fishing scene that catches ‘em that way. People also still fish them when slack water portions of rivers are frozen over. 

Timing of an excursion to fish them is tricky; the whole west end of the Superior basin features tribs running through clay soils. (One exception is the Brule River, but that one gets an early run of Browns for some reason). This can shut down the streams after a heavy rain; certain winds on certain shorelines can also turn the shore water chocolate for days at a time. But this has a flip side in that when you look for good water to fish - the Browns are looking for it too. 

There is no mistaking the hit of a lake run Brown.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info everyone! I'll keep doing my research and hopefully give it a shot the next time I'm in the UP.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

It's been quite a while since I've landed a decent LRB. They are out there, few and far between however. One thing for sure, make sure you read the regulations on keeping browns in the river right now, some are ok, others not.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I remember years ago when a local charter captain Ken Neidlinger(RIP) landed one in the St Joseph river that was only a few ounces short of a state record. Man the DNR really should have never stopped that brown stocking program. Add it to the list I guess....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It really wasn't all that long ago that World record-class Brown Trout were caught in Michigan waters.
https://www.fieldandstream.com/phot...09/09/potential-world-record-brown-trout-cau/


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Wow....time flies.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

The far western portion of the UP has some good lake run browns. Wi has a great stocking program for seafrollen brown trout which they started a few years ago. Guys are allready catching superior fish upward of 10 lbs and the northern shores of lake michigan have them into the 20s. Wisco will continue the program and the upcomming years and brown trout fishing should really pick up on the west end. On Superior I would focus on rivers on the west end of the UP on the michigan side you have a descent chance on any of the rivers (big ones too). I have a replica of a big male and a fat female on my wall. the female is 13lb and from superior caught trolling in Sept, the male is 16lb and is from lake michigan caught drifting beads in late Oct. usually october-December is our best lake run brown trout fishing if your on the river. Harbors will hold browns all winter long for ice fisherman.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Awesome info and very helpful! Future sounds positive up there. Everything I hear down hear about LRBs is that it is a thing of the past. Too bad we can't change that!
Thanks!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Wisconsin is stocking them. Michigan isn’t.

They did develop a sea run in Argentina


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

A quick note - a Wisconsin license is cheap the first year for out-of-state - $30. 

Also the fishing for these fish is hot right now. Received this text from Ashland just tonight:

“I'm like the eveready bunny. 8-11 this morning. Let 2 big hens and a buck go. Must have had 18 bites. Ran out of spawn bags. They just keep coming. Hardly any other guys. Ice melted. Can't wait till morning.“


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Wisconsin is stocking them. Michigan isn’t.
> 
> They did develop a sea run in Argentina


Michigan is still stocking lake run browns


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Geez, I wish I could give a report like that here for brown trout.....or steelhead!!


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

tgafish said:


> Michigan is still stocking lake run browns


Yea the same one they plant in the streams and creeks amd only north of pentwater. They ruined our brown program because they said there brood stock was to inbred instead getting new brood they stopped program and went different strains which have never done near as well in our big lake system. This one had nothing to with bait or water quality this is 100% the midnr.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Best I’ve done was Big Manistee about ten years ago. Using big blues or small chubs- between thanksgiving and Christmas. There were several fish over 10 lbs taken. They followed the Laker run I think- as we got several of those also


----------

